# Age of Newly Purchased Betta Fish



## IamOpening (Mar 6, 2011)

So, I bought my betta fish, Eustace, last week from Petco. How old would he be? Are the betta fish on display in those tiny cups usually newborns? How can I tell how old he is?


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Newborns are very very tiny. Unless three months old is new to you. 

I'm not sure how old my Mali is either. She's very small.
My guess is that if your betta is about 2 in. long or smaller s/he's probably about 11 weeks or less old.
Any larger... and it can get harder to tell.


----------



## IamOpening (Mar 6, 2011)

BlakbirdxGyarados said:


> Newborns are very very tiny. Unless three months old is new to you.
> 
> I'm not sure how old my Mali is either. She's very small.
> My guess is that if your betta is about 2 in. long or smaller s/he's probably about 11 weeks or less old.
> Any larger... and it can get harder to tell.


2 inches including his tail?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Small bettas MAY be young or they may just be small bettas. 

The only sure way to tell a betta's age is to purchase it from the breeder.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> Small bettas MAY be young or they may just be small bettas.
> 
> The only sure way to tell a betta's age is to purchase it from the breeder.


What LM said. 

And I think it's 2 inches from the mouth to just before the tail starts. I could be wrong.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I've had a five month girl at 2 inches and also had a fifteen month girl at an inch and a half.

www.bettatalk.com has pics of development, they all usually get their scales in at the same age and can't be shipped before then or they'll die from consuming their own tissue while growing.


----------



## IamOpening (Mar 6, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> I've had a five month girl at 2 inches and also had a fifteen month girl at an inch and a half.
> 
> www.bettatalk.com has pics of development, they all usually get their scales in at the same age and can't be shipped before then or they'll die from consuming their own tissue while growing.


Ah, thank you! bettatalk.com is very useful!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They wouldn't be selling newborn fry in a petstore.


----------

